# Celebrations!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Streets went crazy right now, and no, I'm not annoyed by the car beeps nor the gun fire! 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Streets went crazy right now, and no, I'm not annoyed by the car beeps nor the gun fire!
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


MABROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK

I feel like crying, Rehab is going wild too 

:clap2:


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Streets went crazy right now, and no, I'm not annoyed by the car beeps nor the gun fire!
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: : /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

DeadGuy love your new location. So happy for you all.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

BRAVO EGYPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I feel soooo happy for the egyptians today. 
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL EGYPTIANS!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would love to send you all a glass of the bubbly stuff xx


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Hehe my son is going crazy hearing the fireworks around my area and occasionally seeing some. 

Mabrouk Egypt!  I too feel a tear or 2!


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Congratualtions Egypt, you put up with him for too long and stood your ground over the past 2+ weeks, you lost brothers and sisters in the fight for your cause and no one will ever forget that.

Insha allah the new Egypt will be a better fairer place for you all.

Just wish I was there to celebrate with you.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Streets went crazy right now, and no, I'm not annoyed by the car beeps nor the gun fire!
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Swiss government just frozen Mubarak's assets :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Swiss government just frozen Mubarak's assets :clap2::clap2:


Sweet!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Swiss government just frozen Mubarak's assets :clap2::clap2:


Excellent move, Switzerland!!!


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

Biggest street party ever underway in Egypt. Congraulations guys you have been an inspiration day after day. Try to keep the party going until Tuesday when I fly out to Hurgada!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jojo2005 said:


> Biggest street party ever underway in Egypt. Congraulations guys you have been an inspiration day after day. Try to keep the party going until Tuesday when I fly out to Hurgada!


Just came back home, thousands of people celebrating in the streets of Rehab, myself included. :cheer2:

This will be an all-nighter :clap2::clap2::clap2:arty:arty:arty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo:

For those of you coming back in the next few days, pack some party hats


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Mabrouk ya masr!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mabrouk ya masr!!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Mabrouk ya masr!!!!
> View attachment 3110
> View attachment 3110
> View attachment 3110


Rehab has gone crazy - food court buzzing . . . . :clap2:

I enjoyed the atmosphere and the passion of the people . . . now for the hard work to re-build a great nation.


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well done to all those who stuck it out...fortune favours the brave...:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations Egypt!!!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

What a proud day for Egypt. Its people finally got back their dignity.

I wish everyone a smooth and successful transition to democracy and freedom from oppression.

Alan.


----------

